# New Newbie incomming!



## ZockerSWAT (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey!

I am a 14 years old teenager who lives in Germany Nordrhein Westfahlen. I became interested in martial arts after I saw the video "The Epic Rematch Explained - Ali vs Frazier 2 Breakdown". I am more interested in Muay Thai and fighting styles with kicks, but Boxing is what made me interested.

I already made a post on this forum and it helped me a lot. There were a lot of people trying to help out a newbie like me and another person helped me find a martial arts gym and in a few days we found one finally! (Because there aren't many in my area within an hour.) 

I only had good experiences so far and I hope to make a lot more posts, meet a lot more people, and also
to grow and to get more knowledge with your guys' help!

Happy to join the Martialtalk forum!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 2, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## donald1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 3, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 3, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk. You'll find a lot of people here interested in a lot of different things. Sometimes we mistakenly even discuss martial arts!

Seriously, enjoy the discussion, debates, bickering, and banter. It's our strongest martial art skill set.


----------



## Gnarlie (Feb 3, 2019)

Hope you enjoy your training and your time here ZockerSWAT. Keep us posted! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 3, 2019)

Welcome to the forum young man. Keep in touch and keep your questions coming!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome to Mt


----------



## seasoned (Apr 10, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Get involved share and above all enjoy the site.


----------



## Buka (Apr 10, 2019)

Welcome to MT, ZockerSWAT.


----------

